# Blue Screen of Death - Bad Pool Header



## littlemissbarry (Nov 29, 2011)

A few weeks ago my computer randomly restarted and I got a blue screen, but it went away too quickly for me to read anything on it. When the computer restarted it didn't come back, and I pretty much forgot about it,... until this morning. I woke up to the blue screen on my computer and "BAD_POOL_HEADER". I've been looking around this site for a few hours but there are so many options, I don't know where to start. I'm running Windows 7. What else would you need to know to help me? Every night at 3am Malwarebytes checks for viruses. Could it be a virus? Could it be that my computer is running too hot since I never turn it off? Could it be bad ram or memory or something? I'm not too computer savvy, so if you want me to try running something or doing something to my computer, please break it down into simple steps for me. Right now I'm using my laptop while my PC sits with the blue screen as I don't even know how to restart the darn thing. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch001142.htm


----------



## Triggerhand (Nov 14, 2011)

Well restarting it, hold down the power button till it turns off and turn it back on. 
I had this problem before, It was my NEWLY bought ram. 
I would run a Memtest, can't harm to run a memory diagnostic just to be certain that none of the memory modules have an intermittent fault.
You can download Memtest86+ here: http://memtest.org/


----------



## littlemissbarry (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks. I restarted the computer and it was able to start properly in normal mode. I've been having troubles with my wireless internet lately. It's not the internet itself, because it still works on my wireless laptop and phone. But my desktop keeps kicking off the internet. I keep running the "Troubleshoot Problems" and windows cant find any problems, and magically, the internet works again....for 10 minutes or so. Could this have something to do with the blue screen?


----------

